# My First Frederique Constant: Classics Index FC-303S5B6



## djs86

Hey All!

I've been off Watchuseek for quite sometime and when I was on I was mostly on the Steinhart forum.

Today I am proud to make my comeback and share with you my first Frederique Constant, the Classics Index FC-303S5B6!

A little backstory....I didn't originally have the brand on my radar but I was looking for this exact kind of watch (dressy 3 hand mechanical w/date with a light colored dial) and I was initially targeting a Hamilton. Then one user on Instagram bought this model and I was stunned by it and immediately fell in love. He got it for a steal of a deal and I unfortunately missed the window. A few Sundays back, he posted his for sale and I immediately pulled a trigger and within a week it was at my door.

Wow just wow....what a watch! I'm stunned by the quality and it's been on my wrist consistently this week! Enough talk onto the pics!

Excellent Presentation Box









The watch! 








First wrist shot with it: 








Being the diehard metalhead that I am, I couldn't resist throwing the horns with it! :-d








Can't get enough of that dial!








My first Cartoon Tuesday with it! 








Enjoying it along with my favorite metal band Opeth!








Cleanest shot I've ever taken of a watch!








Lastly one more shot of the horns!









Oh and a lume shot!








Sorry for the long post, just wanted to share my love of the watch!

Cheers!

Daniel


----------



## mpalmer

It looks good on your wrist. Congrats on your new FC!


----------



## blufinz52

Very nice! Congrats.


----------



## Raymond9010

Very nice, classic and conservative dial. enjoy.


----------



## Cybotron

Nice one. Congrats.


----------



## TimemiT

Very nice. 
I have the model with the black face. Putting a clasp on cut down on the wear and tear on the stock band.
I really like this model.

Question: how does it feel when hand winding? I find the crown to be difficult to use, and the winding feel is stiff.
Thanks


----------



## djs86

TimemiT said:


> Very nice.
> I have the model with the black face. Putting a clasp on cut down on the wear and tear on the stock band.
> I really like this model.
> 
> Question: how does it feel when hand winding? I find the crown to be difficult to use, and the winding feel is stiff.
> Thanks


I share the same sentiments, Timemit. I guess I'm not the only one. It definitely winds different than my manuals and it is taking some getting used to the non screw-down crown.

Thank you all for the warm welcome and congrats!

Cheers,

Daniel


----------



## Nokie

Excellent choice. A great dress or casual watch.


----------



## Mikeman

Very nice watch congratulations.


----------



## TimemiT

I should have said that I just treat the watch as a *non-handwinder*, I really don't wind it at all. I got used to that situation with a Seiko 5 auto that one cannot wind.
It isn't a problem at all once you decide to go that way...and you won't break the winder bits!



djs86 said:


> I share the same sentiments, Timemit. I guess I'm not the only one. It definitely *winds different than my manuals *and it is taking some getting used to the non screw-down crown.
> Thank you all for the warm welcome and congrats!
> Cheers, Daniel


----------



## dach_oscy

djs86 said:


> I share the same sentiments, Timemit. I guess I'm not the only one. It definitely winds different than my manuals and it is taking some getting used to the non screw-down crown.
> 
> Thank you all for the warm welcome and congrats!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Daniel


Hello Timemit,

It looks like I'm a bit late to the party. I just picked up this watch and really like the simple, 60's style, Calatrava-esqe vibe of this piece. I share the same concern as a few others have posted on this thread; the watch is challenging to wind. I am comparing this winding action to eta 2824s I have owned (I have never owned a sellita sw200-1). I cannot tell if the difficulty in winding is due to the crown scalloped crown shape, gaskets/seals of the crown, or simply the movement. It sounds like it is winding smoothly, but, again, it is tough to wind (even though I do not plan on winding the watch often).

Do any fellow FC/FC-303 owners share this experience? Thank you for your input in advance!

Cheers,

KP


----------



## gsirles

Beautiful watch. I'm loving these FCs more and more.


----------



## Silvertouran

Nah!!!! Don't like the face. The watch is nice though :-d


----------



## emblemtake2

Huge congrats! The watch is a beauty!


----------



## Uroboros

I've been looking to try this one but can't seem to find this specific model at the AD's in the Southern California area. Are there any plans to make more of these or should I look for a used one or the rare one that pops up on the grey market?


----------



## SunsetSheen

What's the Lug 2 Lug measurement of this watch?
Thanks.


----------



## drcab

mine crapped out after a couple months... Would not buy again


----------



## semechka.y

drcab said:


> mine crapped out after a couple months... Would not buy again


You already wrote it in another topic, but didn't provide us with the details.
So what happened to your watch and did you try to have it repaired or replaced?

Надіслано від мого SM-G935F, використовуючи Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

nice watch.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

For whatever reason, the hind-wind action on FC and Alpina watches tends to be really stiff. I've encountered it with my Alpina and had a similar experience when handling a friend's FC Slimline. I don't think it's a defect, I believe the watches are assembled this way.

EDIT: Just realized I was commenting on a four year old post.


----------



## delariva

LosAngelesTimer said:


> For whatever reason, the hind-wind action on FC and Alpina watches tends to be really stiff. I've encountered it with my Alpina and had a similar experience when handling a friend's FC Slimline. I don't think it's a defect, I believe the watches are assembled this way.
> 
> EDIT: Just realized I was commenting on a four year old post.


I noticed the same thing, the tiny crown makes it quite difficult to hand wind. Mine also stopped keeping time and maintained about 12 hours power after a few months of ownership but it has been repaired under warranty


----------

